# Moving to Dubai as Emirates Airline Pilot



## IMSprout2

Does anybody have any information on the lifestyle of US pilots moving to Dubai and working for Emirates Airlines? It appears as though they offer housing and medical and money children's education, however, I've never moved out of country before and I'm not even sure what questions to ask. My husband is considering moving there and we need to decide if we would be willing to go. I think it would be a good adventure but I need to have some sort of an idea of what I'm getting into. 

If there are any Emirates pilots on this forum, what is the housing like for a married family/eventually family with children?

What kind of dress restrictions are there for women, and men for that matter? Online it sounds like it can be illegal to expose shoulders and knees, but media makes it look acceptable to wear tank tops, etc. 

What happens when you retire, do you have to leave the country or is there a different visa for that? 

Are normal US prescriptions available if you currently take medication?

Is there an area of Dubai that is not kind to westerners? 

What about dogs? I have a German Shepherd, is there good veterinarian care over there? Can I walk her if she is on a leash? Any restrictions? 

I am sure there are a lot of things that I'm not even considering. Any help with giving me an idea of what I might be getting into would be appreciated. I would be giving up my US house and business to move there. My husband and I don't have children but are planning on having some; probably over there, what's that like?


----------



## vantage

IMSprout2 said:


> Does anybody have any information on the lifestyle of US pilots moving to Dubai and working for Emirates Airlines? It appears as though they offer housing and medical and money children's education, however, I've never moved out of country before and I'm not even sure what questions to ask. My husband is considering moving there and we need to decide if we would be willing to go. I think it would be a good adventure but I need to have some sort of an idea of what I'm getting into.
> 
> HAve a really good read on all the threads. 24 hours spent searching and browsing on here will answert most of your questions, particularly about lifestyle, dogs, schools, weahter, dress, cars, visas, sports etc. it's all on here, many times. The search function works well.
> 
> If there are any Emirates pilots on this forum, what is the housing like for a married family/eventually family with children?
> depends on weather you are a Captain, or a First Officer, and whether you have children, and how many. I don't think anyone arrives as a Captain, even if they were a Captain before, so likely that he'll be hired as a First officer. They get given villas in Silicon Oasis in a 'pilot ghetto' I know one first officer that put his foot down, and got a bigger villa near Safa Park. Very nice. he is the only first officer in a compound of pilots, so don't count on it! He'll be collected and dropped off for work by a driver.
> I think all utilities are included, too. The maintenance seems excellent. All a pilot needs to do is complain that something makes it hard for him to sleep, and they'll ponuce on the problem! cant have tired pilots!
> i think you can choose to 'take the money' and live where you choose, but it's hard to get better, particularly with the free utilities. It is possible for young single pilots to do well out of this, though, i think
> 
> What kind of dress restrictions are there for women, and men for that matter? Online it sounds like it can be illegal to expose shoulders and knees, but media makes it look acceptable to wear tank tops, etc.
> depends where you are. bikini on the beach is OK, particularly the private hotel beaches. Cover shoulders and knees in the malls and older parts of town, though not all do. Show a bit of respct for the culture, and you'll be fine. no need to wrap up like a mummy!
> 
> As an Emirates pilot you'll get a card that gives the family access to loads of hotel complexes and restaurants etc for mega-discounts.
> 
> 
> What happens when you retire, do you have to leave the country or is there a different visa for that?
> when work finishes, your visa is cancelled. Time to go home. Don't think retiring here is particularly easy.
> 
> Are normal US prescriptions available if you currently take medication?
> i'm not from the US, so no idea! There are a few banned drugs. There are lists on the internet. It is a 'health Insurance' based healthcare system, which means you will be prescribed approximately 6x the number of drugs actually required for your condition, much like the US, as the doctors are profit centred, rather than care centred.
> 
> Is there an area of Dubai that is not kind to westerners?
> living or visiting? relatively safe all over. There are some pretty poor areas, full of labourers and construction workers. Not inherently dangerous, and unlikely you'd ever find yourself needing to be there.
> 
> What about dogs? I have a German Shepherd, is there good veterinarian care over there? Can I walk her if she is on a leash? Any restrictions?
> leash everywhere, unless you take him out to the desert. It's hot hot hot. in the summer, he'll need walked at 6.00am and after dark, as the road is too hot. He'll need to be comfortable staying indoors in an air conditioned house for much of the time. Beaches are unfortunately a no no too. Lots of dogs here, though.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of things that I'm not even considering. Any help with giving me an idea of what I might be getting into would be appreciated. I would be giving up my US house and business to move there. My husband and I don't have children but are planning on having some; probably over there, what's that like?
> schools are expensive, but sounds like that is a few years away! Emirates not only pay schooling, but also get to queue-jump at many of the schools..! Any child here is exposed to highly diverse, multi-cultural mix of people - a great start to life, but you will need to keep them grounded, or they'll end up with the false sense of entitlement that so many people have here! It is tough to keep them busy in the summer, when everything costs. Many return home in the summer, if they dont work..


all in all, Emirates tend to look after their pilots fairly well..

i am not a pilot, and i dont work for Emirates, but i can answer a few of your questions - see above...


----------



## BedouGirl

Check out the PPrunes forum for information on Emirates and what they give you - there's a lot of EK crew posting on there. There are no banned meds here but some are controlled. The list can be found through google. My dog wears boots in the summer - they work a treat - and you can buy cool jackets for them too. If your dog long haired, keep the coat short in the summer. Other than that, can't add much to what Vantage told you.


----------



## Chocoholic

Emirates sometimes to direct entry Captain's but it's rare. Many pilots with families live in areas like Silicon Oasis in villas. It really depends what grade he goes in at to be honest. Medical care is very good and Emirates have their own clinic with a team of doctors, dentists etc based there.

Yes you can bring the dog and it's fine.

Dresscodes are not overly strict - it's common sense really. Just be a bit mroe modest in public areas - carrying a pashmina to throw over your shoulders will suffice.

When you retire you must leave - you cannot stay here unless you are sponsored by a company of have an investment visa and have bought property over a certain amount.

Emirates retirement packages are pretty good - my father did 10 years as Crew Scheduling Manager, he still gets all his concessionary flights and a few other things thrown in.

Just be aware that Emirates are working their crews very VERY hard at the moment and they haven't seen a bonus for the last 3 years.


----------



## IzzyBella

As for retiring, I was pondering this as there is an "older" couple in our building and philyand answered my Q right away: If you buy property over X amount, you and your family are entitled to residence visas. So, it's possible to live here when you retire, you just have to save up and buy property.


----------



## sammylou

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/115361-emirates-dnata-jobs-thread.html


----------



## Jinx

There is a HUGE crew community here in Dubai (of course) and yes, depending on your family situation you can be placed in various housing. Silicon Oasis is far from the main city but the villas are beautiful. I don't know much about Arabian Ranches but it's similar set up and I hear its nice, this is usually where families go. You can be placed in an apartment in a high-rise (there's a beautiful tower just off the main Sh. Zayed Rd. where lots of flight deck are placed. These are in more urban areas, like in downtown.

I am not flight crew.. but I do know a lot about the company... feel free to PM me if you want to know more about it.


----------



## Borisimo

IMSprout2 said:


> Does anybody have any information on the lifestyle of US pilots moving to Dubai and working for Emirates Airlines? It appears as though they offer housing and medical and money children's education, however, I've never moved out of country before and I'm not even sure what questions to ask. My husband is considering moving there and we need to decide if we would be willing to go. I think it would be a good adventure but I need to have some sort of an idea of what I'm getting into.
> 
> If there are any Emirates pilots on this forum, what is the housing like for a married family/eventually family with children?
> 
> What kind of dress restrictions are there for women, and men for that matter? Online it sounds like it can be illegal to expose shoulders and knees, but media makes it look acceptable to wear tank tops, etc.
> 
> What happens when you retire, do you have to leave the country or is there a different visa for that?
> 
> Are normal US prescriptions available if you currently take medication?
> 
> Is there an area of Dubai that is not kind to westerners?
> 
> What about dogs? I have a German Shepherd, is there good veterinarian care over there? Can I walk her if she is on a leash? Any restrictions?
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of things that I'm not even considering. Any help with giving me an idea of what I might be getting into would be appreciated. I would be giving up my US house and business to move there. My husband and I don't have children but are planning on having some; probably over there, what's that like?


I'm going to be a flight instructor there and move from Florida in 2 days!! 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## IMSprout2

Thank you so much for all of the information, it was kind of you to answer so many of my questions!


----------



## IMSprout2

Borisimo said:


> I'm going to be a flight instructor there and move from Florida in 2 days!!
> 
> I'll keep you updated.



I would really appreciate you letting me know how it goes. What level (grade) is a flight instructor considered? I only ask because I heard that different grades get different housing. I look forward to hearing from you! Have fun...


----------



## Borisimo

IMSprout2 said:


> I would really appreciate you letting me know how it goes. What level (grade) is a flight instructor considered? I only ask because I heard that different grades get different housing. I look forward to hearing from you! Have fun...




I'm starting as an FD 05 and I think FO's start as FD 06. I'm opting for the allowance as I'm looking for something specific because we have dogs. I started yesterday and the induction process is quite amusing. Don't forget to get your marriage certificates attested!!

It takes a while and is a real PITA. Keep in touch and let's get a beer when you get into town.


----------



## Ozysanj

Imsprout2 and borisimo...
Any more updates?


----------



## Borisimo

Ozysanj said:


> Imsprout2 and borisimo...
> Any more updates?


I'm almost done with training. All in all it's going well. I found a great house, cheep rental car, wife is just about to start school, I have found some good markets for most of the foods I like (still looking for chef boyardee), and some good friends. 

If there is anything specific you would like to ask, please feel free.


----------



## Ozysanj

I'm glad you are settling and everything goes well.
we are highly possibly coming to EK as a pilot +family..
I have so many questions buti don't know where to start.. 
You said you found a great house,so I assume you didn't get the accommodation given or chose not to.We probably will go for the given accommodation.Have you used a shipping company for you stuff or shopped in Dubai?how was your experience on that?Do you recommend any companies or shops?
I would appreciate any general tips you think might helpful..thanks


----------



## Borisimo

Ozysanj said:


> I'm glad you are settling and everything goes well.
> we are highly possibly coming to EK as a pilot +family..
> I have so many questions buti don't know where to start..
> You said you found a great house,so I assume you didn't get the accommodation given or chose not to.We probably will go for the given accommodation.Have you used a shipping company for you stuff or shopped in Dubai?how was your experience on that?Do you recommend any companies or shops?
> I would appreciate any general tips you think might helpful..thanks


We decided to get our own accommodation. The jury is still out on whether or not it was a good idea. I really like our place, but it was expensive to furnish and a pain to get all the documents in order. The company accommodation is just fine and hassle free. The rents are also rising rapidly so getting the accommodation negates that.
We went with freightworks as a shipping company which is affiliated with Emirates somehow. It was pricy, but we will get reimbursed, eventually. You get 100Kilos for each person in your family to move, which really isn't all that much. We also shipped some household goods via a ship, which had taken nine weeks and, again was expensive.

If you are on a budget of any sort, selling everything you have, getting the furnished company accommodation, moving your 100K's each maximum, and renting a cheap car from Avis using the Emirates Platinum Card (which you should get when you get here) is going to be your best and easiest bet. 
Get all your documents in order BEFORE you get here, especially your attestations for your marriage certificate! The amount of bureaucracy here is unreal and very difficult to navigate if you don't have all of your papers in order. Get a folder and keep multiple copies of EVERYTHING on you at all times. 

Hope this helps. Anything else?


----------



## Ozysanj

Borisimo said:


> We decided to get our own accommodation. The jury is still out on whether or not it was a good idea. I really like our place, but it was ................................. for your marriage certificate! The amount of bureaucracy here is unreal and very difficult to navigate if you don't have all of your papers in order. Get a folder and keep multiple copies of EVERYTHING on you at all times.
> 
> Hope this helps. Anything else?


Wow,that was really helpful.Thank you for taking the time and replying..

You mentioned about getting reimbursed by EK for shipping.Do they expect you to pay for everything and they pay you back afterwards?

We probably will go for the unfurnished accommodation and get some of our furniture shipped.We don't have much worth bringing so we will buy the rest from Dubai I guess..

We were told once you get a start date they give you access to a EK portal where you can get answers for your questions.Did you use it,was it helpful enough?

do you have the lists of documents needed,to get the visa/bank accounts/mobile phone contracts and drivers' licence?...
thanks 
Oz


----------



## Borisimo

Sorry, been off the air for a while and didn't see this response.

They do expect you to pay for shipping then get reimbursed. It is a pain and takes a while.

They will give you a furniture allowance when you get here or give you furniture. I think if you leave in less then three years you have to pay some of it back. 

I didn't look at the portal. I probably should have. 

The list of documents required would fill this server. Get a portable file cabinet and just keep everything you have on you at all times with multiple copies of your families passports, visas, driving licensees, marriage certificates, bank account numbers, and maps to your place. 

Emirates will give you a good list of the documents and ID's required to live here and all the documents and ID's required to get them.

Hope this helps.


----------

